# Archer is One! (Pic heavy)



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Happy birthday Archer!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Archer!!🎉🎁🎈🎊🎂


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

What a pretty boy! I love seeing the growth photos. Wishing you many more birthdays!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Archer is a lovely lad! Happy birthday to a very happy dog.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Ooooh.... love a nice black shepherd, gorgeous dog. Happy birthday Archer!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy birthday - you are one handsome dude.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Archer! You are growing into those alert ears. Good boy, all the best.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I love how goofy shepherds look when their ears first stand up, before the rest of the dog has grown to catch up. Total opposite of their adult majesty.


----------

